# how to save a hermie



## harvester (Apr 18, 2008)

my 2 biggest plants are turning hermie and tearing them out is not a option. please what can i do to save these plants ?


----------



## passtheswag (Apr 18, 2008)

pluck the nanners and hope ur far enuff into the grow that seedin wont bother ur yeilds


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

There is nothing you can do after your plant hermies. You can do your best to pick them off but you will have seeds in your bud. How far into flower are you? I wish you the best of luck with them. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2008)

*I agree with the above. At this point the only thing you can do is watch them everyday and pluck the male flowers off as you see them.   Good luck mang. *


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Apr 19, 2008)

im in the same boat man,im 6 weeks into flowerin and my biggest of the 3 is turning hermie on me.i dont no if i should chop it now or wait a lil bit more


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

I've heard of satisfactory results useing "Reverse" from Dutch passion, I believe. 

 ....but while on the subject, you old timers. Does it seem like we are getting more, a higher ratio of hermies these days, than we did, say 10 years ago? 
It sure seems "to me", to be. 
For years, I grew bagseeds. It was what was available prior to the www, High times, ect. I never encountered hermies it seemed. 
But today, It seem like even many of the seedbank seeds are resulting in more and more hermies.
I hesitate to credit it all of the misconceptions and incorrect information spread on the "feminisation" process,  inexperienced closet hacks, and unscrupulous breeders. 
Anyone have thoughts to share?


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a hermie too ... what I plan to do it plant it outside away from my other plants and test the theory of hermie seeding themselves produce fem seeds ... 

... I would go along with the other suggestions ... pick ... pick ... pick ... and check everyday ... it could get tidious if the plant is big ... but that's the best you can do under the circumstances ... :hairpull:


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I've got a hermie too ... what I plan to do it plant it outside away from my other plants and test the theory of hermie seeding themselves produce fem seeds ...
> ... :hairpull:





> I hesitate to credit it all of the misconceptions and incorrect information spread on the "feminisation" process,


...:holysheep:.....


----------



## passtheswag (Apr 19, 2008)

has anybody ever have 6th wk flowerers kick nanners out andnothing happen because of it?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

I would have to agree with Hick. There does seem to be an unusual spike in the number of hermie plants people have been growing the last few years. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the feminization process and unscrupulous breeders out to make money and not caring about the final product. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Since you all are talking about it, I thought I would mention that I just found a Hermie in my closet tonight.  

I've got some Reverse, so I'll give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww. Thats too bad AlienBait. What strain? Make sure to keep us posted on your results with the Reverse. I am very curious to see if it works. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

passtheswag said:
			
		

> has anybody ever have 6th wk flowerers kick nanners out andnothing happen because of it?


..not "every" hermie has "viable" pollen...but "I" would guess, about 90% do/are.

AB,, I recently discovered a staminate flower ona TW in my closet, too. I used 'reverse'. 
I walked in the closet, grabbed "IT", and _reversed_ outta' there and to the compost pile..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2008)

*You kill me Hick. :rofl: *


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...:holysheep:.....



What's the problem testing out a theory?:ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..not "every" hermie has "viable" pollen...but "I" would guess, about 90% do/are.
> 
> AB,, I recently discovered a staminate flower ona TW in my closet, too. I used 'reverse'.
> I walked in the closet, grabbed "IT", and _reversed_ outta' there and to the compost pile..


 
Is a hermie not smokeable?...I had a hermie early on and did the "reverse" as you did..( reversed to compost pile)..but could I have finished it and had some smoke? or is Hermie poison? thanks friends...


SMOKE UP ITS 420:woohoo:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

A hermie is smokeable but will most likely be filled with seedy bud. If the hermie was the only plant you had and you were late in flower, I would keep it for the meager yield but if I had other ladies, off to the compost pile it would go. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2008)

I am growing some of the seeds i harvested last year, tho i am unsure if they hermed as the exact cola that was pollenated is the cola that turned up seeds.  the reason i think maybe it hermed is that according to the experts here, it did not have enough time to create seeds from the time pollenated and harvest.  But i must say, of the almost twenty seeds i sprouted, none have come in male.  I am gonna have to watch them like a hawk once they move outside, for signs of herming.  Tho only a few will actually make it out.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I've got a hermie too ... what I plan to do it plant it outside away from my other plants and test the theory of hermie seeding themselves produce fem seeds ...


been down that road pick em chop it and smoke it please dont make those hermie seeds believe me you want nothing to do with it


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

passtheswag said:
			
		

> has anybody ever have 6th wk flowerers kick nanners out andnothing happen because of it?


yup nothing happened just sticky buds with bananas:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 20, 2008)

Im in the line to to say that feminazation is to blame for the unstable crossderessing buggers now-a-days I too was in the back and found a late bloomer in the mix tonight plucked hom and went on im most likely to pull it tomorrow and just use it for hash. Dang heat and nto being able to get these sativa monsters far enough off the lights i was hoping that 8inches would do it but nope not this time, strain must be ssensitive to heat issues.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 21, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> been down that road pick em chop it and smoke it please dont make those hermie seeds believe me you want nothing to do with it



:watchplant:Why? What happen?  Did the seeds all become hemies?:ciao:


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

> I've got a hermie too ... what I plan to do it plant it outside away from my other plants and test the theory of hermie seeding themselves produce fem seeds ...


  I don't believe that the process you're following is even theorized. It is a provem fact... "Hermies procreate hermies"... IMO.. what you are doing is, essentially breeding [i"for"[/i] the hermie trait.
  If you will search the forum for "femminised seeds" "female seeds" you will find a plathargy of informative posts to mull over to educate yourself on the pitfalls and procedures involved.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I will do the research:stoned: ... but I would like to see for myself:farm: ... a woman I know swears that what happen when she let a hermie seed itself .... besides ... there are way more female parts than male ... I could easily keep the male parts under control ... Swt#3 is a fine sweet lady ... I love to get some extra bud even if it does have seeds ... just will plant it far away from other females :bolt:... 
:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 22, 2008)

What is this Reverse stuff you guys are talking about?  Ive never heard of it.  I have one hermie right now and am willing to try anything.  When a plant hermies does every branch produce seeds and sacs or is it select few?  I only found four pollen sacs on my hermie and havent seen any seed production yet.  Is it possible that only a few branches went hermie and maybe they can be cut off?  Will the seeds that a hermie produces be feminised or will they all become hermies like the mother?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 22, 2008)

_I used reverse, it saved a couple crops for me.  _

_Reverse will prevent seeds from developing, by actually killing the male flowers.  If you already see open flowers, it's probably too late, but I'd spray it down well anyway, to minimize the seed production._ 

_Also, I do agree, many more hermies nowadays.  I never heard of a hermie until 1994 or so._


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Well I will do the research:stoned: ... but I would like to see for myself:farm: ... a woman I know swears that what happen when she let a hermie seed itself .... besides ... there are way more female parts than male ... I could easily keep the male parts under control ... Swt#3 is a fine sweet lady ... I love to get some extra bud even if it does have seeds ... just will plant it far away from other females :bolt:...
> :hubba:


Please do, do the research. It is folks like that "woman you know" that are guilty of the very practices that I was speaking of, and why "I" and others believe the hermie population has come to explode on the scene over the last few years.
  Hermies are detrimental to the "drug quality" gene pool. If  high grade mj is left to go feral(wild), within a few generations, it will have reverted to hemp. Why?.. because the male side will be composed predominately by "hermies or earliest flowering" males. 
  Reenforceing the theory that the secret to improving drug quality pot, lies in the "recessive" traits of late flowering males.
  It is also why, if you are working at trying to shorten a particular strains, flowewring/finish time, it is best to choose early floweing/finishing "females", and not males. 

  I think it was Will Rogers once said "There are two types of men. Those who learn from others mistakes, and those who have to pee on the electric fence themselves" ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> ... I could easily keep the male parts under control ...
> :hubba:



Sorry, but I am ROTFLMAO....


----------



## zman18 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have read in High Times about a process known as "Rodelization" a way to create female seeds.  I will break it down into a simple process:

Allow one female from your crop to stay on 12/12 for about 10-14 days past its prime harvest date.  The female should develop small male bananas.  By prolonging the bloom cycle past harvest date you are stressing the plant...and because this female has not been pollenated yet it tries to do it asexually by producing a few male pollen sacs. Collect this pollen and use it to impregnate the lower branches of your next female crop.  These lower branches will produce all female seeds. 
This article is great with pictures in the high times 2006 seed guide.

I dont think the early hermies are worth much. but try this method out sometime. I would try it myself however Im only in my first grow and taking it slow. -z


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

All depends on how far along they are.    If they are already budding, you will most likely get seeds.  Do you know how they got stressed?  Just clip the affected part of the plant.  Or in other words clip the balls off.    I've came across hermies and then just clipped them at the nearest node and they were fine.


----------



## harvester (Apr 24, 2008)

ScarecrowTheLegalGrower said:
			
		

> All depends on how far along they are. If they are already budding, you will most likely get seeds. Do you know how they got stressed? Just clip the affected part of the plant. Or in other words clip the balls off.  I've came across hermies and then just clipped them at the nearest node and they were fine.


 they were never stressed at all its just bunk genetics from dispicable seed vendors.because nobody gives a shi* about anything but money anymore


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 24, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> ... I could easily keep the male parts under control ...



:rofl: :hitchair:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 24, 2008)

I have 2 hermies in my garden right now! Thanks TGA for the wonderful strain of Jillybean. They have seeded my crop and I said **** it, it's already too late so I kept them in there and pluck the banana's. Impossible to eliminate them all. I pluck almost everyday, cutting out buds and everything, and they still keep coming.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 27, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I am ROTFLMAO....



... and why is that?:ignore::doh::hubba:




			
				Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> :rofl: :hitchair:


Some people seem to be easily amused ... :angrywife:and if you don't like me hanging on to a hermie ...:fid:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 27, 2008)

Do whatever u want with your shemale, but I would never advise someone to keep a hermie in the same room with the rest of the females. The chance of u missing a nanner and it pollinating the rest of the crop would be about 99% I'd say.


----------

